# Deck demolition tool



## ssnvet (Jan 10, 2012)

Looks like quite the beast…

I like it.


----------



## Tennessee (Jul 8, 2011)

I love this tool. Wish I had one of these years ago when I had a 12X24 foot deck that I rebuilt! Any chance of it breaking where the working part meets the handle? It looks pretty secure. Is that welded around or just crimped?

Do you mind telling us how much that cost? Looks like a great back-saver! Not a back-breaker.


----------



## LesB (Dec 21, 2008)

The tool is welded and so far shows no sign of weakness. You can't see the weld in the picture because there is a strip of metal wrapped around the weld to make a smooth rocker action during the levering process.I guess there is always a chance of breaking.
The price was in the neighborhood of $70.


----------



## Dubbs (Nov 1, 2018)

I need one of those for taking apart pallets! Where'd you buy it ?


----------



## LesB (Dec 21, 2008)

> I need one of those for taking apart pallets! Where'd you buy it ?
> 
> - Dubbs


Check Amazon, they have it.


----------



## LesB (Dec 21, 2008)

Well, after prying up about 1000 lineal feet of 2X6 cedar deck from pressure treated fir framing the tool developed a crack in the weld holding the pry tongs to the handle. For about 1/3 of that cedar deck material I only lifted the board enough to get a saws all blade in to cut off the nails. The nails were sticking so firmly in the pressure treated wood that they pulled right through the soft cedar damaging the boards. I wanted to reuse the boards so cutting the nails was the best way to keep them undamaged.

I sent a a message to the manufacturer about the damage and I'm awaiting their response. The break appears to be repairable but I'm disappointed it broke so soon.

If you look at the picture you will see that there is a piece of flat metal wrapped around the joint there the tongs are joined to the handle. It is only welded to the handle and serves as a fulcrum for the levering action. I think if it was also welded to the pry tongs as one piece the breakage would be prevented. 
If I don't get some satisfaction from the manufacturer (you know how that usually goes now days). I will have a welding shop make the repair and continue on.


----------



## LesB (Dec 21, 2008)

I called the manufacturer and they quickly sent me a replacement All they asked for was pictures of the damage to the old tool. The replacement has the same weld which I doubt is any stronger than the one that broke. I probably won't test is soon because my deck is done. I'm going to give the broken one to a neighbor who knows a welder who can repair it for him.


----------

